# Ruger #1 Conversion



## maximini14

I think the Ruger #1 would make an ideal platform for conversion to a 50 cal muzzleloader. I particularly like the tang safety and the falling block action is rugged and foolproof.

Anyone out there know of a smith who has done this conversion?


----------



## darkgael

I don't know of anyone who has done such a conversion. That would be a conversion transforming the #1 to an inline .50.
For that purpose, seems to me that the Ruger is overkill/overbuilding. Of all the things that I can think to do with that strong action, making an inline ML is not one of them. 
I don't know offhand how much a Ruger #1 action costs but the rifles list at $1k+ for a new gun. Purpose built top shelf inlines (T/C, Remington, Knight) cost less than half that. Why turn a thousand dollar gun into a $500 gun?
Unless you really want to.
Pete


----------



## maximini14

Because I want to!

I don't really like what the majors put out there. I'm a lefty and use a scope to complement my "ol tymer" poor vision. I allways mount a scope as low to barrel as possible. The very small hammers on most muzzle-loaders are hard to reach with a scope in place, add gloves for the late December hunt in the northeast and the problem is worse. The TC Encore Pro has a swing lever for the hammer, but I think the Encore is ugly, and recent legislation in one of the states I hunt has made break action muzzle-loaders such as the Encore, Triumph and so on illegal.
I've talked with the people at TC and they do not offer nor do they recommend a swing lever for the hammer, on their Omega or Triumph-I've owned both, and I don't care for the Knight disc setup.

I've owned several brands and none match what i want in an MZL. A Ruger #1 has an internal hammer that is not there to fumble with or get hung up on clothing or branches. The tang safety provides a completely safe carry and is very quick to access if needed for a quick shot. I can pick up used #1's in the $500 range as a base platform for this conversion and build a gun to fit my personal whims. What more reason do I need?!!

My original post requested info about a smith who has successfully done this conversion- not why I wanted to do the conversion. This request still stands!


----------



## darkgael

Good luck with the smith. Do you have a line on a suitable barrel?
If you could get the barrel made - an inline .50 set for 209 primers - you could probably do the conversion yourself for the cost of a few tools - a vise to hold the receiver, a barrel wrench. You don't have to worry about headspacing, etc. Maybe, depending on the barrel contour, you'd have to inlet the forend.
Perhaps a call to Green Mountain barrels would be in order (or another barrel mfr.).
Pete


----------



## ruger1

maximini14 said:


> I think the Ruger #1 would make an ideal platform for conversion to a 50 cal muzzleloader. I particularly like the tang safety and the falling block action is rugged and foolproof.
> 
> Anyone out there know of a smith who has done this conversion?


http://www.badbullmuzzleloaders.com/html/index.html

I thought this company was doing something with the Ruger #1 as well. I to think that would be an excellent frame for a muzzleloader. I'll be using my 45-70 next week to take a MN whitetail.

Savage has created a muzzleloader that can handle the pressures of smokless powder as well.
http://www.savagearms.com/muzzleloader_home.htm


----------



## darkgael

Was just at another forum. There was this link to Gander Mt. Their custom shop evidently does work with #1s. Might be worth a call.
http://www.gandermountain.com/gunsmith/ ... arms.shtml
Pete


----------



## maximini14

thanks darkgael and ruger1 for your input. I have allready talked with a local smith who mentioned green Mtn barrels, but he's never actually done a conversion-would prefer to work with someone who has allready successfully done this job. I have emailed Badbulls, boy are they pricey at $3k +, out of my budget but will wait to hear from them for ideas, i also put in a call to gander mtn - waiting to hear back.

The savage is a possibility, but I don't care for the bolt handle hanging off the right side of the action as I'm a lefty and its not available in a lefty. The Ruger #1 is just such a handsome rifle and what I would prefer.

Maybe i should contact Ruger directly - they may have interest in doing a factory offering- perhaps in a switch barrel issue such as TC encore and knight kp1.

keep it coming!


----------



## maximini14

I called Gander Mtn custom shop, and they don't do the Ruger #1 conversion.

I also contacted Badbull - they do the ruger conversion based on the Ruger #1 Tropical which is stainless steel- a beauty, but they are priced at $3600, way out of my price range.

Green Mtn barrels i contacted doesn't make a barrel to fit the ruger #1 for a mzl conversion.

Any other ideas out there?


----------



## darkgael

They want $3600 to convert a Ruger #1 Tropical into a muzzleloader? Is that correct?
If so, wow! I would not think that it would cost anywhere near that much. Did you get any details about what they do? Does that price include the cost of the action and the stocks?
Is that conversion like their other offerings that use smokeless powders?
Pete


----------



## maximini14

That price is for a complete new gun. They use a Shilen match barrel. The $3600 is correct.

I have contacted Shilen about a barrel to try the conversion with my local smith, but havn"t heard back yet. I bought a Shilen barrel for my mini14 a couple yrs ago thru Brownells and it was about $200. So a new Ruger @ $1000, plus a new barrel @ $200 = $1200. That means Badbulls thinks they deserve $2400 for labor. Must be a division of Exxon/Mobil !!!!


----------



## ruger1

maximini14, could you please keep me posted on what your smith tells you. I find this very interesting and I would like to do the same if it is at all possible. Thanks.


----------



## maximini14

Ok ruger1-will keep you posted, but this will be a long process.

I'm spending my $ on heating oil right now-such a waste-but better than freezin my butt off here in NH.

I will be looking for a nice used #1 for my base platform- that will be 5 to $600.

Apparently Shilen has a barrel according to Badbull- will have to re-contact Shilen about that.

Then its probably just a matter of buying something like a Thompson Center Omega breech plug and having my smith make it all work.

I figure I should be able to put the whole thing together for about $1000, but then I'll have what i want.


----------



## maximini14

Finally heard back from Shilen- they say they don't have a barrel to work for the Ruger conversion. But according to Badbull they used a Shilen barrel?!!!

Ruger1- what are the outside dimensions of your rifle barrel where it threads into the receiver of your #1?


----------



## ruger1

I will measure it tonight when I get home.

On a side note, the Little Woman used my 45-70 Ruger #1 on a nice spike buck (her first deer) last week. Man that's an awesome caliber in an awesome rifle. Leveled that poor little bugger. No meat damage. 








Woman, Deer and Rifle.


----------



## maximini14

Nice spike ruger1woman. nice to see the gal out there doin it. Looks chilly in MN, we had 15 degrees this AM in NH, but no snow yet.

As I look at the pic and your #1 in 45 /70, more ideas pop into my head.

I wonder if I could get a 45-70 #1, machine out the chamber, thread the chamber area, then have a new threaded chamber section machined that could be screwed into the receiver end with different 45 caliber cartridge types such as 450 win mag, 45-70, 45 marlin and so on and of course a 45 cal breechplug to have a mzl conversion as well, all with the same barrel.

Perhaps those ideas are a little out there, but one wonders what is possible.


----------



## ruger1

Maximini14. I looked at the #1 last night. I'm not able to get you a measurement without removing the scope. The gun is dialed in nicely and I hate to mess with that by removing the scope. Sorry. Hopefully some other #1 owners can look into this and get that measurement.


----------



## alleyyooper

READ THIS HERE.
"Posted: Mon Nov 10, 2008 6:31 pm Post subject: Looking for feedback for SMI Ruger #1 conversions

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Howdy: After research and a few Emails with Ron at SMI I'm getting closer to have them converted a Ruger #1 to smokeless .45 cal. I'd really appreciate feedback from those who have an SMI Ruger conversion. Any recommendations you may have for me would be deeply considered and appreciated. I already have a NULA as my trekking/hunting rifle (LOVE IT) and now would like a heavier rifle for stand hunting where I may encounter longer shots. My goal is a heavier rifle which will hold well and soften heavier loads and that is accurate for possible 250 Yd+ shots with a well constructed bullet. Favorite loads, barrel selection, etc. along with your experience building your rifle with SMI would be of great interest. Lastly, if you could post a pic of your rifle that would be super! Thanks a bunch."

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB ... hp?t=10691

E Al


----------



## maximini14

Alleyooper- I was able to contact Ron at Smokeless Muzzleloaders Inc via email, and I too am interested in hearing from anyone who has allready done this conversion.

Do you have a particular reason for choosing a 45 cal over a 50 cal as Ron does both conversions?

His conversions seem to be quite affordable at around the $500 mark.

maximini14


----------



## alleyyooper

That post was done by some one on the site I left the link to.
I do not have a 45 cal. I know several people who do though and seem to love them.
I am not sure how the law would look at a 45 cal here in Michigan with saboted bullets during ML season.
The rule book states 45 cal or larger. If you use a sabot I think the bullet choices are limited to less than 45 cal.

 Al


----------

